# Datenbank Eclipse-Plugin



## ifconfig (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Eclipse-Plugin, mit dem ich per GUI Datenbank-Tabellen erstellen kann und mit diesen Tabellen dann auch per GUI arbeiten kann, also mit Inhalten füllen, Einträge bearbeiten oder löschen. Könnt ihr mir da bitte Tipps geben, was es da so gibt?
Es soll mit JDBC arbeiten.

Grüße,
ifconfig


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (2. Nov 2009)

Hi,

es gibt das Eclipse-Unterprojekt "DTP" (Data Tools Platform).
Versuchs doch mal damit.

EDIT: ist auch schon in Eclipse Galileo enthalten. Man muss ggf. noch den entsprechenden Treiber dazuladen (z.B. wenn man Oracle benutzt).


----------



## ifconfig (2. Nov 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, ich brauche aber etwas Spezielleres. Ich hätte etwas genauer sagen sollen was ich brauche, hier mal die genauen Anforderungen an das Plugin:

*- ein oder mehrere Plugin(s) für Eclipse welche(s) unter Linux sowie Windows
die Möglichkeit bereit stellt/stellen

- Relationale-Datenbank Tabellen für Datenbanken grafisch mittels "Entity
Relationship Diagram" zu erstellen und zu verwalten (CREATE,ALTER)
- Relationale-Datenbank Tabellen mit Daten zu füllen (INSERT)
- Das/Die Plugin(s) muss/müssen die Datenbank per JDBC ansprechen
- Der/Die plugin(s) müssen nicht zwingend mit SQL umgehen (für die Applikation
ist kein SQL nötig - es soll möglichst transparent für den Endbenutzer ausssehen)*

Grüße,
ifconfig


----------

